
Raspberry Pi becomes best-selling UK computer - roughcoder
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35667990
======
roughcoder
I have had a Sinclair, Amstrad and Pi 1 - in fact I had my first experience of
programming on my Sinclair when I was 8 years old. Now make a living out of
it. Will be getting a Pi 3 and finally get around to making my connected
house.

